# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Κεραία σε βουνό

## agiofws

Καλησπέρα σας...

Έχουμε στήσει ένα υποτυπώδες ασύρματο δίκτυο στη πόλη της Σπάρτης έχω κάνει αρκετές προσπάθειές υλοποιήσεις αλλά οι καταστάσεις δεν ήταν αρκετά ώριμες στο παρελθόν. 
Τώρα μας παρουσιάστηκε μια ευκαιρία να προωθηθεί το wifi εδώ στη πόλη μας αλλά μας προκύπτουν μερικά ερωτήματα.

Βασικά το στοιχείο που πιστεύω ότι θα δώσει ώθηση στη ανάπτυξή του wifi είναι η τοποθέτησή μιας "κεντρικής" κεραίας σε ένα σημείο που βλέπουν όλοι σχεδόν οι κάτοικοί της πόλης. Τέτοιο σημείο είναι οι πρόποδες του Ταΰγετου που είναι πολύ κοντά στη Σπάρτη. συγκεκριμένα είναι 5.04 klm περίπου από την κεντρική της πλατεία.

Το σημείο αυτό βρίσκεται περίπου στα 800μ από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας ενώ η πόλη είναι στα 300μ .

1) Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι μέχρι ΠΟΣΟΥΣ πελάτες μπορεί να δεχτεί ένα Access point πρακτικά ? 

2) Αυτό εξαρτάται από :

Την RAM του Access point ? 

Από τις υπηρεσίες που θα έχει το wifi lan ?

3) Είναι καλύτερο να συνδέσεις 5 πελάτες στη κεντρική κεραία στο βουνό και επάνω στους πελάτες άλλα 5 Access points ? 

4) Η μήπως είναι καλύτερά να σηκώσουμε και 2η κεντρική κεραία στο βουνό σαν 2ο Access point σε άλλο κανάλι ? 

5) Επειδή αυτή η κίνησή θα γίνει μέσο του Δήμου τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να μην πέσουμε σε γραφειοκρατικό κυκεώνα ?

Mια εικόνα γενικότερη είναι στο http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... hotnv1.jpg

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## alg0

Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι 2 σεκτορ στο βουνο. Μια σε Β/G και μια σε Α. Ενα routerboard 532 με 2 cm9. Σε καθε interface φανταζομαι να εχετε απο 5 μέχρι 7 πελάτες. Με κοστος γυρω στα 500 ευρώ πιστευω να καλύψετε τις τοπικές ανάγκες.

Αυτο για αρχή και μετά εννοείται οτι οτι καλυτερο μπορείτε το κάνετε. Access Points στην πολη, κατευθυντικά λινκς κτλ κτλ.

----------


## JS

Παλιά αποτυχημένη τακτική...αν και είναι ενάντια στην ιδεολογία μου να δίνω τζάμπα συμβουλές όταν αυτές υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες...τεσπα...


http://aqua.comptek.ru/test/HiddenNode/ ... de_en.html
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1214
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4251

happy reading  ::

----------


## nvak

> συγκεκριμένα είναι *5.04 klm* περίπου από την κεντρική της πλατεία.


Για αυτή την απόσταση χρησιμοποιούμε κατευθυντικές κεραίες και απο τις δυό μεριές.
Εγώ δεν έχω δεί client να απέχει πάνω απο 3,5 km.
Αν βάλεις και το ότι θέλεις πολλούς client, τα πράγματα γίνονται δύσκολα.΄

Βλέποντας ότι με κάπου 15μοίρες άνοιγμα δέσμης καλύπτεις την πόλη, 
θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις σε *a* να βάλεις ένα 60αρι πιάτο στο βουνό και 90αρια στούς client της πόλης.

----------


## dti

Εκμεταλλευθείτε το βουνό μόνο για backbone links σε a. Βάλτε 2-3 κατευθυντικά interfaces στα οποία θα συνδεθούν αντίστοιχα κατευθυντικά interfaces από την πόλη.
Κάθε κόμβος μέσα στην πόλη βάζει κι από ένα access point το οποίο εκπέμπει χαμηλά και "φωτίζει" με panels ή sectors ένα τμήμα μόνο της πόλης, άρα θα καλύπτει μερικούς clients. Έτσι, θα αποφύγετε το φαινόμενο του hidden node και θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη η σταθερή και γρήγορη σύνδεση των clients. Επίσης, θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να δημιουργήσετε και hotspots ώστε να συνδέεστε από το δρόμο την πλατεία κλπ.
Τέλος, καλό είναι να υπάρξει τουλάχιστον και μία backbone σύνδεση μεταξύ 2 κόμβων που βλέπονται μέσα στην πόλη απευθείας, ώστε αν κάποια στιγμή "πέσει" ο κόμβος στο βουνό, να μην κοπεί το δίκτυο στα 2 ή στα 3 (ασύνδετα μεταξύ τους) κομάτια. 
Νομίζω οτι αν ζητήσετε βοήθεια από κάποιους πιο έμπειρους (π.χ. paneios) από την ευρύτερη περιοχή (Ασύρματο Δίκτυο ΚαβοΜαλέα), θα γλυτώσετε πολύ κόπο και άσκοπα πεταμένα χρήματα.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχαριστούμε για τις επιχειρηματικές συμβουλές σου...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ευχαριστούμε για τις επιχειρηματικές συμβουλές σου...


Χαλαρώστεεεεε

----------

